# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Enquete afstudeeronderzoek AED's

## tjeri112

Beste forumlezers,

Voor mijn afstudeerscriptie doe ik een marktonderzoek naar automatische externe defibrillators (AED). Ik zou jullie heel dankbaar zijn als jullie deze enquête willen invullen.
Overigens kunnen jullie hiermee kans maken op verschillende prijzen. 

Je kunt hem invullen door op deze link te klikken: www.thesistools.com/web/?id=332437

Met vriendelijke groet,

Thierry

----------


## Janneke

Succes met je onderzoek en laat svp weten wat er uit komt!  :Smile:

----------

